# England Premier league 28-30 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 26, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
28 Apr 17:00 Swansea City - Wolverhampton Wanderers 1.62 3.70 5.75 +181  
28 Apr 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Aston Villa 2.20 3.30 3.30 +172  
28 Apr 17:00 Wigan Athletic - Newcastle United 2.70 3.20 2.63 +154  
28 Apr 17:00 Stoke City - Arsenal FC 4.10 3.40 1.91 +173  
28 Apr 17:00 Everton FC - Fulham FC 1.91 3.40 4.10 +171  
28 Apr 17:00 Sunderland AFC - Bolton Wanderers 2.00 3.25 3.90 +173  
28 Apr 19:30 Norwich City - Liverpool FC 3.55 3.40 2.05 +172  
29 Apr 15:30 Chelsea FC - Queens Park Rangers 1.44 4.25 7.50 +183  
29 Apr 18:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Blackburn Rovers 1.42 4.45 7.50 +183  
30 Apr 22:00 Manchester City - Manchester United 2.25 3.30 3.15 +172


----------



## tip74 (Apr 27, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Swansea City v Wolverhampton 
Swansea City: Tate, Agustien
Wolverhampton: Bassong, Hennessey, Hunt, Craddock, O'Hara


----------



## tip74 (Apr 29, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Manchester City v Manchester United
Manchester City: Richards
Manchester United: Pogba, Macheda, Anderson, Lindegaard, Fletcher, Vidic


----------

